# Cottage Stove



## ruthmccormick (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm looking for information on a Taiwanese copy of an antique wood/coal stove by the name of Cottage Stove.  It was bought at Aubuchon Hardware in Massachusetts around 1978.  I would like to install it for an emergency heat source using coal.  However, codes are far stricter now and I don't have any information on the stove.  It had never been used, stored in a barn for 35 year.  The mice chewed the instruction sheet.  Does anyone have information about it?  Yes, I've read the threads knocking these Taiwanese stoves, but I won't be using it for primary heat.  I haven't gotten anywhere looking up stoves such as Scandia.  Attached is a picture of the stove.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 12, 2015)

Did you check with the people at Good Times Stoves where you got the picture?


----------



## ruthmccormick (Jan 12, 2015)

BrotherBart said:


> Did you check with the people at Good Times Stoves where you got the picture?


No I haven't.  I didn't think about it since they are antique only, but I did see in their info that they started the business selling the copies.


----------

